# Does this sound normal?



## Holly.Kinz (Aug 18, 2011)

I had Stitch out tonight as the same old routine goes for everynight, Stitch was in his snuggle bag he came out and layed on my laptop for a few mins.. At first I thought it was funny so I took a photo, than I started to get worried. He wasn't moving, he was breathing but not moving.. :? than I incouraged him to go onto my bed and he did. He layed flat kinda with his eyes kinda open. He was breathing, but I thought he was a panic attack or something. Too much for him maybe? After calling his name he moved, than he was trying to get off my bed, I picked him up, put him in his snuggle bag again and took him back to his cage. He went into his cage, took a drink of water, than fell asleep kinda on his side.. he does sleep on his side at times. After about 2mins, he got up and went in his house. Hes only 13 weeks as of Saturday. He isn't making weird noises or anything sick related. Do you think he was just tired? I do know that baby hedgies sleep a ton.. I'm a new hedgie mommy and I hope that I'm just overreacting. I just love him so much and I hope nothing happens to him..


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Sounds to me like he was too cold and layed on the laptop to warm up. Try turning up the heat in your room when he is in it and make sure its warm enough in his cage.


----------



## Holly.Kinz (Aug 18, 2011)

shawnwk1 said:


> Sounds to me like he was too cold and layed on the laptop to warm up. Try turning up the heat in your room when he is in it and make sure its warm enough in his cage.


That would make sence.. Thank you for your advise.


----------

